# Advice needed.



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've just started looking into this thread and found some great information.  I need some advice.  I'm in the middle of my 2 ww after egg donation in IVI Madrid.

My donor produced 6 eggs which only 3 fertilized with ICSI and i was left with 2 good embryos.  I was really shocked at only 50% fertilization as I've had 3 x IVF at  hammersmith and have had better fertilization results. The doctor said that they used icsi as my husbands sperm result showed only 2% morphology, whereas hammersmith never suggested ICSI.

I know I shouldn't be negative as I may get a positive result.  But I'm now thinking where to now.  Yesterdays New Scientist had an article on DHEA as a suppliment which suggested that it improved IVF results from 15 % to 25% in women over 40.  I need to get a look at all my husbands previous sperm results and try and understand why they were so poor this time. I also feel that my donor didn't do that much better than I was doing and maybe I should try again with DHEA ,my own eggs and injectables!!  Even for a second opinion, do I go to the Lister or somewhere like John Radcliffe?

Can any of you ladies advise of your donor experience or any of this information.  Also... DE has seemed so surreal.. I don't feel like I've been through the mill like you do with IVF and almost feel like I'm not in a 2ww.  have other ladies felt like this?

Nadia


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Rosa,

Sorry I don't have any advice for you. I really just wanted to wish you loads of luck and hope you get a BFP at the end of the 2ww    

Try not to worry about the fertilisation rate at this stage. The important thing is that you've got 2 quality embryos on board and presumably have a higher chance of success with these because they come from a younger donor. The fact you haven't been through the mill is probably no bad thing either so try and remain focused on the 2 little ones you've got onboard, there's every chance you won't need to look to other options. 

Sending you and your little ones lots of  

CG xxxxxxx


----------



## Sukii (May 17, 2007)

Hi Nadia

I completely understand what you mean about the huge difference between IVF with your own eggs and DE. As I think I may have said to you before my trip to Valencia without DH was more like a mini break for me with some shopping, great food, lovely scenery and a bit of internal rummaging thrown in ... sometimes I find it hard to believe that I've really had 2 embryos replaced and that this could be the beginning of the most wonderful journey. (And then a bit later I can think of nothing else but what might be going on inside!)

Try and relax and if you can (oh so much easier said than done) don't worry about anything beyond your test day. If you get the bfp you've been waiting for then all this worrying re your DH's sperm and donors responses etc will have been in vain anyway. I do understand as my last DE resulted in only 2 good embryos to replace after 7 had fertilised. I was devastated at the high attrition rate but as the doctor both in Spain and back in London said 'it's a numbers game'. Didn't make me feel any better of course. You've got 2 excellent embryos there so be easy on yourself and let your body do its stuff.

Do come over to the IVI thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117244.0 I think this might take you there but if not it's in Treatment outside the UK - IVI cycle buddies part 10. They're a lovely bunch.

Hope you're able to relax
Love Suki xx
ps saw the article in New Scientist you mention - the test group of 27 women was woefully inadequate to be of any real scientific use don't you think?


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Suki and CG

Thanks for all the positive messages.  I've got to calm down a bit.

Suki.. yes the pilot of 27 was really small, but at such a small cost it might be worth a try....See you over on the IVI thread.

Nadia


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Nadia,

It's so difficult to be calm when it means so much to you isn't it  

If you can set aside your concerns for a bit it's worth it - try and enjoy being PUPO. There's every chance that you won't need to try with your own eggs again. Wishing you loads of luck and hoping you get a BFP.

   


   

CG xxxxxxx


----------

